# G19 + g26 = g45?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took a little time today to cycle out ammo from my ten Glock magazines.
I did some presentation drills and some double taps as well as full mag ammo dumps. It is fun to put a full size G17 magazine in a little G26 and go to town on a steel plate.
The G19 with the Ghost Evo Elite trigger, Glock night sights, and the laser grip was the star of the show today though.
It is a pleasure to shoot with a 4# trigger weight, short take up and almost no over travel.
Both pistols are very accurate and will bore you to tears with their reliability. They shoot very close to the same aim point even with the difference from stock to Ghost trigger,
It is nice to have two choices for EDC that are 100% reliable and have common magazines and can even ride in the same holster in a pinch.









GW


----------

